# WI area weekly Rescue/Rehomes



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 15, 2010)

Request for intakes are coming in at 3-4 each week the past month. I will post here with a few details regarding the latest emails.
------------------------------------------------------------

*Male,* breed unknown, show bunny was a 4H project however the son is no longer interested in the rabbit or 4H. Outgrew his interest. Rabbit stays in cage and gets fed and watered for the time being. (I'm unaware if he is neutered at this point.) Healthy and is litter-box trained.* Slinger, WI*, vicinity. Friendly and looking for home where he'll be forever-loved and cared for.

*Female Velveteen lop, spayed and litter-boxed trained*. Owner is looking for new home as she is relocating to an apartment that does not allow pets. 1 year old. 

Oconomowoc, Hartland area. *Himalayan, male, neutered, litter box-trained*. Wellness exam at Brook-Falls Veterinary Hospital already. 3 lbs. *His name is Charlie*. 

- In rescue we educate, and help as best we can. I feel that's vital to the lives of many rabbits. I do get flooded with requests and run out of suggestions as to where owners can take their rabbit/s to avoid a euthanization call. -

I have asked for photos in case that would help them find a permanent home without a shelter euth call especially when shelters are brimming with confiscation or surrenders.

Appears that a lot of shelters in the surrounding counties are at max number. If you have space or suggestions, I'm all ears.... will check PMs.

On our wait list for the summer, over 8 more. :hearts Spays/neuters and wellness exams will be given. _

Thanks for considering a rehome needy or rescue rabbit_. 

~ Bless you foster moms who do so much!! ~ So many need homes.

TF . Soulmate Rabbit Rescue


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 15, 2010)

Best of luck finding homes for these guys. I know Dane County is full to the max and so is Madison HRS.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Claire for looking here and thinking of options, adding input. It's a tough job out there for all the rescues/shelters filled to capacity.


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2010)

oh my goodness a Velveteen lop! Too bad I've already got 4!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 15, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> oh my goodness a Velveteen lop! Too bad I've already got 4!


What's 1 more


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > oh my goodness a Velveteen lop! Too bad I've already got 4!
> ...


I said that when I had two!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 16, 2010)

Out of curiosity...when will you b posting pics either here or on petfinder...I would love to see the V-lop and know more about her personality


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for your interest here, everyone. I have inquired regarding pictures and asked the velveteen lop's guardian to join RO. Or send photos if she has a digital camera? I will update on personality and provide pics in the easiest manner possible. Probably not on Petfinder yet, Fancy77 and Boz. Via a website link, or if I can learn the photobucket stuff... Hope this helps.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 16, 2010)

Photobucket: A Visual Guide


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbup

Buddy, rex male, is on Petfinder. Pictures to add here soon as I review the Photobucket info.

Velveteen lady stayed with her owner. Her owner is going to seek out a rabbit-friendly apartment. All smiles on that. 

Charlie, nethie dwarf, is 3 pounds of cuteness. I have a feeling he'll charm the socks offa anyone who meets him.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 21, 2010)

Buddy was neutered this week. :thumbup Charlie-Boy and Buddy are looking for their forever home humans via our picture assistance and foster-kind caregivers. I fly low with rescue matters and I got a chance to take new pics of Ellie, Cora, and Joe yesterday while visiting *myheart* and *naturestee*. New images at website and on Petfinder. 

Photobucket, forgive me for not publishing since* tonyshuman* supplied the link for learning!

Dr. Follett is palpating Buddy on the home page (4/21 update) and Charlie will get his photo gallery updated as weeks continue.

Head rubs to your soulmates and furry ones,

Thank you Mods for reminders and your compassionate to educate, be mentors and help out.

:hearts


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 21, 2010)

TF, totally unrelated to this, but I saw a 13-lined ground squirrel today.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 21, 2010)

13-liners are always cute and inquisitive. Thanks for that note, tonyshuman. Yesterday while doing therapy with disabled K on the sidewalk, I saw a chipmunk do a binky! On the porch. It was a straight up leap with silly hip twists and jiggles. A chipmunk!!

On a more serious matter, rehome needy Rex boy Buddy got neutered. He hasn't much time left. His weeks with the temporary caregiving are going to run out very soon. Information and photos here: 

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/NetworkBuddyPage.html


----------



## JadeIcing (May 21, 2010)

Buddy looks like Bo.


----------



## myheart (May 21, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Buddy looks like Bo.



OMG does he ever look like Bo!! I wonder if someone would want a beautiful harlequin color min-rex doe to bond with him? Cora is so stunning that I am having a difficult time believing she is still in foster. 

Hmmmm... Buddy and Cora...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh, *myheart*! *Buddy* and *Cora*. What a duo-some of Rex *pet-me, love-me *personality and entertainment that would be. If only they could find a permanent home, and *Bo* would be smiling too!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 14, 2010)

A photo session with Bo Buddy and eligible female yesterday. Buddy needs a bit more time for hormones to subside, although he's very sweet and was very interested in the humans who chaperoned, and our faces! And the face and ears of his visiting female lady. 

This is the first time I've seen a castor-looking rex with a wild hairstyle. :dude:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 18, 2010)

Who wants to kiss the Bo man lookalike Buddy? His face is right there on the SRR home page today. For today, his George Clooney handsomeness is ready to smooch.

Will update as I can, ... Bo, he so looks like Bo.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 16, 2010)

Update: Buddy found a spot, and has been accepted as an SRR foster boy.
This occurred before the 17 y.o. and his mom were moving from their home.
Teenage human had lost interest in Buddy.


Rehome needy gal in Green Bay (photo link below). 11 y.o. has lost interest and the dad (who purchased Mayna for his daughter) is not receptive to providing long-term care anymore.

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/NetworkMaynaPage.html


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 16, 2010)

Spayed 11/18/09. Weight, 6.7 #. 

Mayla doesn't get out of her cage very much -- or at all.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 2, 2010)

Lop, 2 years old, litter-trained, spayed, easy to pick up... 

Wait list female.

Wait list female #3, NZW, unspayed, 5 years old, overweight, with kind caregiver providing assistance at the moment. She's been shuffled about -- and unwanted from various former humans. Lives with cats and a dog.

Here's a photo of a tiny dude who recently met a wonderful dad. 
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/MFPFAugust21_2010.html

*myheart *called him a brooch bunny.

*myheart's Callie* in a melty pose with Chippy:
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/NetworkChippyPage.html

-- *Rescue needs continue, from high-volume (high kill) and others,
*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 2, 2010)

ray:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 23, 2010)

Two queries about strays.


----------

